# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  ASÚS ROG Matrix GTX 980 chính thức ra mắt trên thế giới

## anhngoctmy

Hôm nay ASUS chính thức ra mắt card đồ họa Matrix GTX 980 đầu bảng dành cho game thủ sử dụng nhân đồ họa Maxwell 2nd Gen mới nhất của NVIDIA.


ROG Matrix GTX 980 kế thừa những tinh hoa thiết kế từ các thế hệ Matrix trước đó như khả năng làm mát tốt, độ ồn thấp và khả năng ép xung đỉnh cao. Với trình test đồ họa 3DMark 11 Performance, ROG Matrix GTX 980 đạt được số điểm 28557 và được đứng trong hàng ngũ các card đồ họa khủng nhất thế giới. Để mang đến trải nghiệm chơi game đỉnh cao dành cho game thủ, ROG Matrix GTX 980 hỗ trợ xuất hình với độ phân giải 4K tức 4096 x 2160. Chưa hết, với các tay ép xung, Matrix GTX 980 được trang bị bộ tản nhiệt DirectCU II cùng quạt làm mát công nghệ CoolTech và chức năng làm tan băng LN2 trên chip nhớ Memory Defroster cho phép các tay ép xung có thể thoải mái ép xung LN2 với độ an toàn cao nhất.


​
*Nhân đồ họa được chọn lọc kỹ càng cho hiệu năng cao nhất có thể*


ROG Matrix GTX 980 có nhân đồ họa được chọn lọc rất kỹ từ nhà máy sản xuất cho phép nó có xung nhịp nhân khi tăng tốc là 1342MHz nhanh hơn 126MHz so với bản gốc.


Còn với các game thủ, với xung nhịp khủng khiếp như thế thì hiệu năng của game sẽ được cải thiện rất tốt khi số khung hình trên giây (FPS) được nâng lên 13% so với bản gốc khi trải nghiệm các game đỉnh cao. Với dung lượng RAM nhớ 4GB GDDR5, ROG Matrix GTX 980 cho phép game thủ có thể chơi game ở độ phân giải rất cao và chất lượng hình ảnh cực kỳ chi tiết.



​
*Thiết kế tuyệt đỉnh dành cho ép xung*


ROG Matrix GTX 980 được trang bị các tính năng cao cấp cũng như thành phần phần cứng mạnh mẽ và ứng dụng thông minh cho phép người dùng có thể ép xung dễ dàng và an toàn nhất.



Memory Defroster là chức năng được thiết kế hướng đến đối tượng là ép xung thủ khi nó cho phép rã đông chip nhớ khi bị đóng băng LN2 và các tay ép xung đỉnh cao có thể rút jumper LN2 trên card ra để mở nhiều tùy chọn hơn khi ép xung LN2.Nếu cảm thấy bế tắc khi ép xung và muốn về chế độ mặc định thì Matrix GTX 980 có hỗ trợ nút Safe Boot có công dụng giống với Clear BIOS bên phía bo mạch chủ khi nó trả các thiết lập của card về mặc định.Để hỗ trợ ép xung ổn định, Matrix GTX 980 được trang bị bộ cấp nguồn điện tử Digi+ VRM đạt chuẩn Super Alloy Power của ASUS với số phase nguồn là 14 con và tụ điện đen 10K Nhật Bản độ bền lên đến 10000 giờ sử dụng.


​
*Thiết kế tản nhiệt và quạt làm mát hiệu năng cao*


ROG Matrix GTX 980 được trang bị bộ tản nhiệt độc quyền DirectCU II và quạt làm mát công nghệ CoolTech giúp card được làm mát tốt nhất suốt thời gian làm việc.



DirectCU II là bộ tản nhiệt được thiết kế độc quyền dành cho card đồ họa ASUS. Nó có các ống đồng tản nhiệt có đường kính 10mm dẫn nhiệt trực tiếp từ GPU qua đó nhiệt độ GPU sẽ nhanh chóng giảm đi và với Matrix GTX 980 thì bộ tản nhiệt này được mạ nikel đen nhìn rất hầm hố nhưng vẫn giữ nguyên tính hiệu quả cao.Ngoài DirectCU II, Matrix GTX 980 còn được làm mát bởi quạt làm mát có công nghệ CoolTech giúp card mau chóng hạ nhiệt độ nhờ vào luồng gió đẩy rất mạnh và lan tỏa khắp nơi giúp card mát hơn 25% (11*C) và êm hơn 3 lần (8dB) so với bản gốc.

​
*Ép xung an toàn và chia sẻ trực tuyến cùng GPU Tweak*



Ứng dụng GPU Tweak đi kèm với ROG Matrix GTX 980 cho phép game thủ có thể dễ dàng ép xung card để cải thiện hiệu năng.Ngoài ra ứng dụng này còn có chức năng chia sẻ video on-screen trực tuyến trên các kênh chia sẻ online cho phép các game thủ khác có thể xem hoạt động của game thủ.


*Thời điểm bán hàng và giá cả*


ASUS ROG Matrix GTX 980 sẽ được bán trong tháng 12 trên toàn thế giới. Hãy liên hệ đại diện ASUS tại địa phương để biết thêm chi tiết.


*Đặc tả chi tiết*


​
*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## langocthao

*Trả lời: ASÚS ROG Matrix GTX 980 chính thức ra mắt trên thế giới*

con này có review chưa nhỉ????

----------


## ThuyDuongNL1

*Trả lời: ASÚS ROG Matrix GTX 980 chính thức ra mắt trên thế giới*




> con này có review chưa nhỉ????


mới ra chac là chưa có đâu thím

----------


## biankiem174

*Trả lời: ASÚS ROG Matrix GTX 980 chính thức ra mắt trên thế giới*




> mới ra chac là chưa có đâu thím


con này có review rồi nha bạn, mấy diễn dàn lớn đều có hết rồi

----------


## hoangchuot

*Trả lời: ASÚS ROG Matrix GTX 980 chính thức ra mắt trên thế giới*

thiết kế sao giống con 970 quá vậy

----------


## blogwhey1

*Trả lời: ASÚS ROG Matrix GTX 980 chính thức ra mắt trên thế giới*




> thiết kế sao giống con 970 quá vậy


nghĩ sao kếu giống 970 ngoài màu đen đỏ ra 2 con này khác nhau hầu hết luôn

----------


## dungtsbd

*Trả lời: ASÚS ROG Matrix GTX 980 chính thức ra mắt trên thế giới*

2 quạt đặt ngược hả ta, ZZZZZZ

----------


## viet nam

*Trả lời: ASÚS ROG Matrix GTX 980 chính thức ra mắt trên thế giới*




> 2 quạt đặt ngược hả ta, ZZZZZZ


đó là tất nhiên phải có 1 quạt hút 1 quạt đẩy chứ, mấy card 2 quạt đều thế

----------


## thanhtungbooking

*Trả lời: ASÚS ROG Matrix GTX 980 chính thức ra mắt trên thế giới*

cũng khá đẹp nhưng chac dân OC mới ghiền thôi

----------

